

Show HN: Favatron – Your personal Twitter favorite automaton - scottksmith95
https://favatron.com/

======
austinhutch
I love the idea (one of many listed in my evernote), but I really don't like
the tag line. "Your personal Twitter favorite automaton" doesn't explain the
awesome value this provides in curating and organizing my twitter favs. Good
luck!

~~~
scottksmith95
Thanks for the tip.

------
iqonik
Love the idea! Have you considered this from a job search point of view?...go
to twitter, search for #job and quickly build a list of jobs to be checked
later. Especially if you summarise the content etc. Might be better as a
separate service but it appears you have all the tools :-)!

~~~
scottksmith95
That is a fantastic idea!

On my current list of consideration I have the idea of allowing a user to
"watch" someones Twitter feed and provide the same functionality as their
favorite. This would work great as well.

Appreciate the feedback.

~~~
iqonik
Noticed you offer an API, I might throw something together. Will send you a
link if I get a chance to do it.

~~~
reubano
From the pricing page, you only get API access with a paid account.

~~~
iqonik
Ah, shame.

------
scottksmith95
Creator of Favatron here. Any feedback and suggestions are very welcome.

~~~
girishso
What a coincidence. I just released Tweetd, somewhat similar! :)

[http://www.tweetd.com](http://www.tweetd.com) Show HN link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8297959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8297959)

~~~
scottksmith95
Your service looks very cool. I love the approach you took more on tweets you
make and then building a blog from them.

I see a lot of synergy with what we are both doing and perhaps we can chat
more on how to work together.

Feel free to email me contact [at] favatron [dot] com

